# Creative juices not flowing? (Drink up!)



## Antarctican (Aug 14, 2008)

While shopping for wine, I came across these creatively named ones:

I can just hear it now: "Do you prefer Fat Bastard, or Arrogant Frog? No! I wasn't calling you that! Wait, come back!"  







And who could possible refuse a glass of "Cat's Pee on a Gooseberry Bush"?  :shock:







(These were taken with my phone camera, so excuse the quality)


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 14, 2008)

The cats pee is brilliant!

drinking way too much wine right now by the way ... :redwine:


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 14, 2008)

^^^ And it fits in with 'cat avatar' week!


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 14, 2008)

My Merlot is from Chile by the way ... not bad, not bad


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 14, 2008)

Yes, some of my favourite reds are Chilean


----------



## MissMia (Aug 14, 2008)

Pretty crazy names! Thanks for the reminding me that I need to go to the store.


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 14, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Yes, some of my favourite reds are Chilean



my really favourite reds are French.... just those reds cost 5 times more than the good Chilean reds. The latter are often really good value for money.


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 14, 2008)

I tend to drink more whites than reds. And of course I like _German_ whites.


----------



## kundalini (Aug 14, 2008)

I have a preference towards an Aussie Cab Sav myself, but Chile does have some nice reds as well.


----------

